# Hello from Copper!



## J-Silver (Feb 15, 2015)

Okay. so first of all, hey I am new to the forum and the wonderful world of Vizslas. on January seventh this adorable little guys joined my family and we couldn't be happier!

Meet Copper!










So it has been just over a month and he is really smart. He is potty trained completely knows sit, stay, come, paw, lie down, leave it, fetch, drop it and no jumping. We have been having some trouble getting him used to his crate. He goes in it by himself sometimes and if we bring him to the door he will go in usually, but if we put him in and close the door he starts crying. I understand that it takes them awhile to get used to being alone, but six weeks seems like a lot. He is the most hyper puppy in his class and never seems to focus. It is really funny though, when ever the trainer puts ANYTHING near Copper goes crazy. The other day he started chasing and pouncing on a pillon while every other puppy was sitting quietly. 
So if anyone has any advice on the crate training or has any stories to share about their silly puppies it would much appreciated!


----------



## killmodell (Nov 10, 2014)

Big CONGRATS -- but I'll believe the no jumping when you send in a video 

Our little girl jumps like a Mexican Bean... : )

Enjoy and have a blast !! They are aristocratic CLOWNS !!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forums, J-Silver!! 

I wish I could see Copper's photo, but it is not showing up for me. Just a little square with a red "x" in it. 

Can't give advice about crate training, because I don't own a crate. It does sound like his training is coming along nicely in most areas, though! ;D


----------



## CooperA (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi there, 

We also got our Cooper on the 7th JAN! We are first time crate trainers and it's going really well. We started off by putting toys in the crate, a pillow/ blanket etc so it was more comfortable than the floor. We've also put a throw over the crate so it's a bit darker in there like a snug. Last thing we've done is put the crate in the living room. This is so he feels like it is his spot but in the family room. 

Everytime he fell asleep outside the crate we'd pick him up and put him in it asleep... Within a few days he started taking himself to the crate for naps (only when other dogs weren't around) 

Separation was harder. Started with just disappearing out the room for a few minutes. Then coming back in but not rewarding him. Just acting normally. We never open the crate if he is crying/barking we wait for him to stop/ calm down then open the door. We have managed through the night in the crate (toilet about 11 then let out again about 6. This isn't every night. In the day he goes in the Crate for max 2.5hrs at a time. But that has been built up in 30min intervals. 

I'm sure there are lots of methods etc and ours probably isn't by the book but it's worked. As for concentration in obedience class Cooper thinks it's socialization and ignoring your handler class! 
He's my first HPR and I'm hooked! xx


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations! Enjoy this year, it goes so fast!

I can share our experience with the crate. I don't know it's the best, but our boy loves his crate. We put the crate in our bedroom next to the bed. At night, if Ripley cried, we firmly told him no. The whining only lasted a few nights. We were very quick and consistent with the firm no. During the day, he had nap time in his crate. We are home all day (I homeschool), so it was important for him to learn to take naps in his crate. We taught the word treat and crate. It didn't take him long to run to his crate every time I said "wanna a treat? Crate." I usually leave something safe for him to chew on like a stuffed kong and leave the room with no high emotion. I shut the door and if he whined, he got a firm no from the other side of the door. I also used to leave the radio on for him so he couldn't hear us in the house. We never used the crate as punishment.

He'll be one next week and his crate is now in the den and he sleeps in it every night. He goes in willingly and never whines if we are in the room or if we have company who are not dog friendly (we're still overcoming off, lol). It's been great for traveling and for him when he stayed overnight with my parents. It is his safe place.

Hope that helps! I would say however you choose to crate train, just be consistent. These guys are soooooo smart and pick up quick on our inconsistencies!


----------



## J-Silver (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Guys. everything has been coming along well, he doesn't mind his crate so much anymore and we are still working so hard on jumping. He just started intermediate classes and he is one of the top in his class. we are still working on the command crate but he is really smart and is getting it. All of the advice helped a lot thanks.


----------

